# Spypoint micro link first impressions



## rosewood

Picked up the camera from Academy yesterday for $106 with sale and discount.  Can't beat that price.
@XJfire75, Thanks for the tip!

Camera is small and light, almost seems flimsy.  But it is a camera, so it should be ok.  It has a large antenna, so hopefully that will aid in reception in deep woods.  The door is easy to open and close.  It is a plastic clip, so I worry about it being durable.  It uses a micro sd card which shouldn't be too difficult to remove.  But it is small, so maybe difficult for those with fat fingers.  The only controls is an on/off switch.   All setup and programming is via the app you have to install on your phone.  It uses 8 AA batteries which fit in a removable battery holder which appears to be brand specific.

I set it up in the back yard and it has been sending pictures.  So far so good.  I haven't quite figured out the schedule yet, I guess you can tell it when to send.

My previous cams had water issues.  The designers failed to put a ledge over the seal to prevent water seepage.  This camera looks to be better sealed from water.  we will see. The anteanna on the side instead of top should help.  Also, the 12v port is on the bottom.  I have had more than one type of camera that had water issues, all caused by poor design of someone that doesn't understand water flow.

It does use some sort of server to store and transmit the photos.  The previous 2 cameras (HCO Outdoors) I had did not use such a service.  The cams themselves just sent the pictures directly to your phone via text messaging.  Maybe that is Spypoints way of tying you to buying the service from them.  Maybe it also saves battery power??  Not real sure.  The manual did say instant used more battery power.  I preferred the instant send feature from my old cams.  I would get a text within 1-2 minutes from the time it took the picture, so you got near real time pics.  This one seems to take a lot longer even on instant to get the pictures.  You could also setup the old cams to text to up to 4 different numbers.  Not sure if these cams will let you set the app up on multiple phones to one camera.  Maybe someone else knows the answer to that.

I will run it in the back yard for a little while to get used to it and then go and put in woods soon. 

At this point, I am using the free 30 day unlimited option it comes with.  I am wondering if they offered the free 30 days to allow the user to better learn the camera before buying a lesser service.  After activating I realized maybe I should have waited closer to the season when I would use it most before activating.  That way I could have used the unlimited option then.

A new buyer may want to consider not activating until maybe a month before season starts, or at least when you do most of your camera scouting to better utilize the free 30 day trial.

I have the cam set about 15' from a feeder and the flash is too bright for that distance.  The deer pics are somewhat washed out.  Hard to make to tell much about the deer.  I do not see a setting for the flash brightness.

More to come.

Rosewood


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Keep us updated, I am thinking of purchasing.


----------



## rosewood

example


----------



## rosewood

This is from the app.  The pictures stored on the microSD card are better quality.  But are probably still washed out at close targets.  This may get better as the batteries fade.....


----------



## Todd E

Anyones phone can receive your pix. 

IF......they download the app and you give them your password. 

They will get a notif just like you.


----------



## Todd E

You can go in your app and tell the cam when to update pix. 
Instant to say every four hours, every six hours, etc.


----------



## 1980z28camaro

Does it have to have service to work will it still work like a regular trail camera and store them to a memory card?


----------



## shdw633

1980z28camaro said:


> Does it have to have service to work will it still work like a regular trail camera and store them to a memory card?



Yes, it works just like a regular camera regardless of the coverage you have.  If you don't have coverage it just doesn't send you the pics it stores them on an SD card.


----------



## rosewood

I think the problem with no coverage, is setting it up.  You would have to set it up where you have coverage as there are no controls on the camera itself.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

It does seem that some Spypoint models have the option to change the flash brightness, but the Micro does not have that option in the settings on the app. I may have to move the camera further from the feeder to get better night time pics.


----------



## rosewood

Does anyone know if the Quality setting of normal or high is for the stored photos on the SD card or the transmitted photos to the app?


----------



## whitetaildoe85

I just got one also. It's been out for going on 48 hours. 150 pics so far but only about 20 actually had deer/squirrels/crows in them....but I had the sensitivity on high. Switched it back to medium today and see how that goes. No nighttime pics yet.


----------



## rosewood

Mine has been on medium and so far, most every picture was a deer. Had a few that I didn't see anything.  Don't think it is picking up the squirrels, but the food port is on the opposite side of from the camera, and the squirrel may be out of site of the cam.


----------



## garrett2006

I picked one up from Academy for the same price as well. Set it up Thursday and started Recieving pictures not long after setting up & several that night, but all day yesterday and last night up u til now I haven’t received anything. I find it hard to believe nothing has hit the corn feeder or walked through the edge of a planted corn field. Cam shows 100% battery life and 3 bars of signal on app. Guess I’ll go check on it today sometime. Had high hopes after it was doing great the first day. Thought about ordering before sale ends today, but not sure now.


----------



## shdw633

garrett2006 said:


> I picked one up from Academy for the same price as well. Set it up Thursday and started Recieving pictures not long after setting up & several that night, but all day yesterday and last night up u til now I haven’t received anything. I find it hard to believe nothing has hit the corn feeder or walked through the edge of a planted corn field. Cam shows 100% battery life and 3 bars of signal on app. Guess I’ll go check on it today sometime. Had high hopes after it was doing great the first day. Thought about ordering before sale ends today, but not sure now.



When was the last time the camera communicated to the server?  If the cameras last communication was recently then you most likely did not have anything captured but if it was the last time you got a picture then it could be that the camera is not communicating with the server for some reason.


----------



## garrett2006

shdw633 said:


> When was the last time the camera communicated to the server?  If the cameras last communication was recently then you most likely did not have anything captured but if it was the last time you got a picture then it could be that the camera is not communicating with the server for some reason.


Last picture on app that I haven’t deleted was 7/25/19 @ 9:03pm. It did send a couple of some coons little later but nothing after the coon pictures. Still nothing. Had sent 78 pictures that first day & night I set out and nothing since. I guess it’s communicating with app still as the signal bars change a little through out the day when I go in & look at the app.


----------



## garrett2006

shdw633 said:


> When was the last time the camera communicated to the server?  If the cameras last communication was recently then you most likely did not have anything captured but if it was the last time you got a picture then it could be that the camera is not communicating with the server for some reason.


Last picture on app that I haven’t deleted was 7/25/19 @ 9:03pm. It did send a couple of some coons little later but nothing after the coon pictures. Still nothing. 


garrett2006 said:


> Last picture on app that I haven’t deleted was 7/25/19 @ 9:03pm. It did send a couple of some coons little later but nothing after the coon pictures. Still nothing. Had sent 78 pictures that first day & night I set out and nothing since. I guess it’s communicating with app still as the signal bars change a little through out the day when I go in & look at the app.


Just looked and shows last communication with camera on app was 7/27/19 @ 13:34, but no pictures are present nor did I get a notification. Shows camera active no motion captured under the date when clicking on pictures tab.


----------



## shdw633

It is communicating with the server then so the only way to tell if it's just not sending the pics from the camera when it talks to it is to see if you have anything on the card after the last pic that was sent to you.  If that is the case there are times where a re-boot will solve the issue but if not then check the app on your phone to make sure you have the latest firmware update.  Your app should have that listed and it will look something like this:  V1.09.05

If you have any number other than the one I posted in the version section of your app then you would need to go to the website and get this download and install it on the camera and that may solve your issue.  If that doesn't do it then call customer support.


----------



## garrett2006

Going to go and check the card today. The firmware I just updated it Thursday.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Ordered one last evening, Academy had a great deal on them, plus they had a 20.00 off online coupon, so got it at a great price.  Figured at that price, might as well give it a try.  Sounds like a firmwire update is first thing to do out of the box.


----------



## 1980z28camaro

Do you have to have a computer to do a firmwire update or can you do it from your phone?


----------



## shdw633

1980z28camaro said:


> Do you have to have a computer to do a firmwire update or can you do it from your phone?



You have to download it to an SD card and then upload it to the camera through that SD card.


----------



## j_seph

Did not catch the firmware update when I put mine out Friday but I am getting photos right now of a doe. I have it set for instant send and seems to be about a 2 min delay.


----------



## whitetaildoe85

Mines been sending just fine...3 bars of service. On medium it's still sensitive enough to pick up crows and rabbits. Sends me pics on about a minute to 3 minute delay.


----------



## j_seph




----------



## JHannah92

I got mine yesterday. So far so good sending pics from my backyard corn pile.


----------



## j_seph

Put mine up Friday, put it on the instant send, 1 min delay, sensitivity high, trigger speed optimal, been 208 pictures and battery is at 64%


----------



## rosewood

The manual said instant send would burn through batteries faster.  I elected to not use instant.  May look into adding a solar panel to mine.  Haven't figured out how I want to do it yet.

Rosewood


----------



## j_seph

rosewood said:


> The manual said instant send would burn through batteries faster.  I elected to not use instant.  May look into adding a solar panel to mine.  Haven't figured out how I want to do it yet.
> 
> Rosewood


Yeah I seen that, wanted to try it and see how long a set would last like that. Thinking about going the 12v route since it is in an easy short access area.


----------



## shdw633

j_seph said:


> Yeah I seen that, wanted to try it and see how long a set would last like that. Thinking about going the 12v route since it is in an easy short access area.



Watch for Moultrie 12v solar panels on ebay and in Academy Sports, sometimes you can find a deal, especially Academy at the end of the season.  I bought several for $25.  I had to trim some of the rubber off the plug but they work great in my Evo's.


----------



## j_seph

shdw633 said:


> Watch for Moultrie 12v solar panels on ebay and in Academy Sports, sometimes you can find a deal, especially Academy at the end of the season.  I bought several for $25.  I had to trim some of the rubber off the plug but they work great in my Evo's.


Are you charging the batteries or running the cam from solar?


----------



## shdw633

running cam from solar with regular batteries as backup.  I have had mine out since January and they are still going and I am running instant as well.  I don't need the batteries in the camera but have them there in case something goes wrong with the solar.


----------



## rosewood

How does it work at night without batteries?  Doesn't the solar panel charge the batteries when plugged in?  Shouldn't you use rechargeables in camera if using solar?  Standard alkalines are not designed to be charged.

Then the other question is, nimh or ni-cad run lower voltage, and I wonder if they would work at all during night??

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

I repurposed an old moultrie camera by gutting it and putting a 6v rechargeable battery in it then wired it to a solar panel.  I would have to use 2 6vs and or 12 volt battery with a 12 v solar panel to make this work for this camera.

I am curious about using standard batteries in conjunction with a solar panel.

Rosewood


----------



## Mark K

So y’all leave a camera in one spot the entire year? Or do you move everything around each time?


----------



## XIronheadX

rosewood said:


> How does it work at night without batteries?  Doesn't the solar panel charge the batteries when plugged in?  Shouldn't you use rechargeables in camera if using solar?  Standard alkalines are not designed to be charged.
> 
> Then the other question is, nimh or ni-cad run lower voltage, and I wonder if they would work at all during night??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rosewood


Moultrie had a solar unit with the 12v built into it. Hard to find right now.


----------



## XIronheadX

Mark K said:


> So y’all leave a camera in one spot the entire year? Or do you move everything around each time?


Cellular I may move once or twice. All my non cellular are near stands and are checked when in that area. One cellular stays on a plot, the other is in the swamp where a scrape opens up most years.

Cellular is more home entertainment to me, or lets me know when the deer are moving.


----------



## Mark K

I was just wondering about the solar part. I’ve thought of that, but I move mine around too much. I want the most recent info I can get on trails or sign when I find it.


----------



## XIronheadX

Yeah, that's another option in itself. A more mobile setup where you are getting immediate pics and plan on moving it again before the batteries run down. What I really want is one Spartan cam to do that with.


----------



## rosewood

I typically leave my wireless cam on the same feeder year round.  Got my first to watch a hog trap so we would know when to drive out there, saved a ton of gas.


----------



## shdw633

XIronheadX said:


> Moultrie had a solar unit with the 12v built into it. Hard to find right now.



You ain't lying about being hard to find.  Academy shows that Brunswick Georgia store has what looks to be the only one available for pickup South of Macon and throughout Florida and I found one on Amazon for around $90.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B001DEZ26Y/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new

I bought so many of them because they work with my Moultries, obviously, Spypoints and even my Plotwatcher cameras work off them.


----------



## rosewood

XIronheadX said:


> Moultrie had a solar unit with the 12v built into it. Hard to find right now.


That is probably what I should get.  

I had bought 6v panels to keep my feeder charged.  When I quit using the electronic feeder, I used those panel and batteries with an old camera case to make a power supply. Didn't have to spend any additional money.  Then that camera kicked the bucket, so here I am....

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

I saw just the 12 volt charging panel at Academy for like $24 I think.  They got smart and put a metal flex conduit on the wire to protect from coons.  For $90, I may just reuse what I have with a 12 volt panel

Rosewood


----------



## shdw633

Mark K said:


> I was just wondering about the solar part. I’ve thought of that, but I move mine around too much. I want the most recent info I can get on trails or sign when I find it.



Mine are on foodplots with feeders.  We have private areas on our lease and don't really move around a lot.  Spend most of our time trying to improve our areas.


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> I saw just the 12 volt charging panel at Academy for like $24 I think.  They got smart and put a metal flex conduit on the wire to protect from coons.  For $90, I may just reuse what I have with a 12 volt panel
> 
> Rosewood



I have rebuilt 3 of them already.  I look for used ones on ebay that are cheap and then just put in a new battery and they work like new.  This is the battery that is in the 12 volt panel.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mighty-Max...ment-Battery-for-Diamec-DM12-1-3/381879320178


----------



## rosewood

One thing to consider, the panels can drain your battery at night.  I had to add a diode so the battery didn't back feed to the panel.  I would assume the kit with battery has a diode. I  do not know if these panels have a diode or not.  It may be the one in my panel went bad and that is why I had to add one.

Rosewood


----------



## XIronheadX

My last 12v basically cost 12 dollars lol. I took the battery out of my granddaughters ride on(she got a small ATV). Bought a field box and a splitter, and cut the 5.5 x 2.1 mm cord off an old Dlink router power supply, marked the polarity, and it works like a charm. I should be good a few months.


----------



## shdw633

Had I not been able to find the Moultrie power panel I was going to try this one out as it's under $50.  Not sure if the fitting will work but I figured I could change that out for one that would connect to my cameras.  I haven't ever used one or know anyone that has.

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/stealth-cam-12v-solar-auxiliary-power-pack#repChildCatid=5368938


----------



## shdw633

Found this power panel just listed on Ebay......1 review from the seller so buyer beware.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Moultrie-C...3171548885?hash=item444262d2d5:i:293171548885


----------



## XIronheadX

shdw633 said:


> Had I not been able to find the Moultrie power panel I was going to try this one out as it's under $50.  Not sure if the fitting will work but I figured I could change that out for one that would connect to my cameras.  I haven't ever used one or know anyone that has.
> 
> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/stealth-cam-12v-solar-auxiliary-power-pack#repChildCatid=5368938


Probably works. From my research the Stealth cam cable was the one that fit Moultrie 5.5 OD x 2.1 ID.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Is anyone using a micro SD card that is NOT Spypoint?  I saw somewhere on the Spypoint site that HIGHLY recommend using the Spypoint micro SD card.


----------



## Bubba_1122

Got one several weeks ago (VZN version) for Fathers Day from my wife. Took a while to get it working but finally did. Signed up for the 1000 pic plan (figured surely that would be enough each month). Maxed out my 1000 pics in 3 1/2 days (amazing how many pics it can take when crows, raccoons and squirrels start eating your corn). Called Spypoint and asked to change plans to unlimited. Lady could barely speak English, but eventually committed to cancel my existing plan and then I could go in and sign up for the unlimited plan. That's been 2 weeks. Nothing she said has happened yet. The pics I have received are very poor quality (i.e. at night there's very little detail and the pics in general are pretty blurry).

I'm gonna make another call tomorrow and see if can find someone that speaks English that will help me. If not I'll probably put it on the shelf, chalk it up as just a piece of ____ and move on.


----------



## rosewood

Bubba_1122 said:


> Got one several weeks ago (VZN version) for Fathers Day from my wife. Took a while to get it working but finally did. Signed up for the 1000 pic plan (figured surely that would be enough each month). Maxed out my 1000 pics in 3 1/2 days (amazing how many pics it can take when crows, raccoons and squirrels start eating your corn). Called Spypoint and asked to change plans to unlimited. Lady could barely speak English, but eventually committed to cancel my existing plan and then I could go in and sign up for the unlimited plan. That's been 2 weeks. Nothing she said has happened yet. The pics I have received are very poor quality (i.e. at night there's very little detail and the pics in general are pretty blurry).
> 
> I'm gonna make another call tomorrow and see if can find someone that speaks English that will help me. If not I'll probably put it on the shelf, chalk it up as just a piece of ____ and move on.



I haven't tried, but you can't upgrade the plan on the App?


----------



## rosewood

Buford_Dawg said:


> Is anyone using a micro SD card that is NOT Spypoint?  I saw somewhere on the Spypoint site that HIGHLY recommend using the Spypoint micro SD card.


I am using whatever I already had.  Not sure of brand.  Has worked fine so far.  They are all made in China anyway, must different brand stamped on them.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

rosewood said:


> I am using whatever I already had.  Not sure of brand.  Has worked fine so far.  They are all made in China anyway, must different brand stamped on them.



Yes, me too.  Mine is working fine at this time, I have done the firmware upgrade, it is sending pictures per my settings.  The pictures are decent quality, not bad, not terrific.  Also, it is nice to be able to take the SD card out and put in computer and see them in MUCH better quality, so that is a plus.  For 106.00 cell camera I am happy, lets see how long it lasts


----------



## rosewood

The wireless cams transmit reduced quality pics to save on bandwidth.  The pictures stored on the SD cards are higher quality as Buford said.


----------



## Bubba_1122

rosewood said:


> I haven't tried, but you can't upgrade the plan on the App?


Nope (she said would take a couple of days for the cancellation to show up and I could go back online and sign back up on unlimited. Again, that never happened). And again, just tried to call them. Open M-F from 8:30-5:00. Missed by a minute. Will try them again Monday.

I'll probably leave it like it is and put it at my hunting camp. Won't be taking near the pictures out there as it does at my house with my big corn pile, squirrels, racoons and crows (and occasional deer). Will probably work nicely out there.

I was gonna buy another  Link Micro but at this point my question is what are the other brands of quality cellular game cams (quality cams that are American companies with folks that speak fluent English)?


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

I purchased one of the Micro units tonight at Academy.  Couple of questions after reading thru the post. Would I be better off to install the new firmware update before putting the camera in the woods and also are lithium batteries a must? I've read post that goes both way on the lithium batteries but wanted to see what you guys are doing.


----------



## shdw633

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> I purchased one of the Micro units tonight at Academy.  Couple of questions after reading thru the post. Would I be better off to install the new firmware update before putting the camera in the woods and also are lithium batteries a must? I've read post that goes both way on the lithium batteries but wanted to see what you guys are doing.



Yes, do the firmware first.  I just put two out and did the firmware first and had no issues.  I have mine on solar panels but if I also have lithiums in there.  They will last you longer than regular batteries just don't run the camera on instant send and they will last you a pretty good time.  If you want instant send then you really should go solar with a 12 volt battery.


----------



## shdw633

Pic from my micro shortly after putting it out


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

shdw633 said:


> Yes, do the firmware first.  I just put two out and did the firmware first and had no issues.  I have mine on solar panels but if I also have lithiums in there.  They will last you longer than regular batteries just don't run the camera on instant send and they will last you a pretty good time.  If you want instant send then you really should go solar with a 12 volt battery.


Thank you


----------



## rosewood

I did the firmware upgrade today before deploying the camera to the woods. 

I am a bit dissappointed with the coverage.  I put the camera on the same tree I have had 2 other previous wireless cams on (HCO brand on AT&T svc) and it wouldn't get a signal.  My cell phone works there.  I had to move it across the field and put up on a hill.  It is working there, but that isn't where I wanted it at.

Rosewood


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> I did the firmware upgrade today before deploying the camera to the woods.
> 
> I am a bit dissappointed with the coverage.  I put the camera on the same tree I have had 2 other previous wireless cams on (HCO brand on AT&T svc) and it wouldn't get a signal.  My cell phone works there.  I had to move it across the field and put up on a hill.  It is working there, but that isn't where I wanted it at.
> 
> Rosewood


Is your micro the AT&T model or Verizon model?


----------



## rosewood

Well, it isnt verizon.  Has the blue label so i assumed at&t, but it doesnt say on it.


----------



## 1980z28camaro

Set mine up tonight in the backyard took one picture and now will not find service continues to flash green what is the problem?


----------



## 1980z28camaro

* found service in like 30 seconds when I first cut it on and took one picture and quit working first impressions are not good so far*


----------



## shdw633

1980z28camaro said:


> * found service in like 30 seconds when I first cut it on and took one picture and quit working first impressions are not good so far*



Did you do the firmware update


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> Well, it isnt verizon.  Has the blue label so i assumed at&t, but it doesnt say on it.



I have the Verizon models and usually only get one bar where I'm at, they still send but I think that's why mine aren't as instant as I would like them to be.


----------



## 1980z28camaro

shdw633 said:


> Did you do the firmware update


No I did not I did not see nothing about FM wear update


----------



## shdw633

1980z28camaro said:


> No I did not I did not see nothing about FM wear update


Pm sent


----------



## j_seph

Okay so my batteries got down to 50%. I went over and connected an external battery to it. I didn't do anything else other than plug that battery in. The camera app never showed any change. I figured it would show external battery but it still says AA battery in app. Guess I'm gonna let it run all the way down and see if the external battery kicks in at some point. Maybe you can't have AA batteries in it and use an external one as well.


----------



## shdw633

j_seph said:


> Okay so my batteries got down to 50%. I went over and connected an external battery to it. I didn't do anything else other than plug that battery in. The camera app never showed any change. I figured it would show external battery but it still says AA battery in app. Guess I'm gonna let it run all the way down and see if the external battery kicks in at some point. Maybe you can't have AA batteries in it and use an external one as well.



I have the same situation.  Both on 12v and both have batteries in them, one camera shows 12v and one shows AA.  Gonna wait it out and see what happens as well.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

I'm about to do the firmware update on mine and try to set it up. Hoping the rain breaks soon and I can get the camera put over a good mineral site. A little concerned about signal but we'll have to see how it goes. I'm running the Verizon cam.


----------



## coveyrise

Do you have to pay for a monthly service for each individual camera or can you group them for a lower fee?


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

I have a question regarding the settings. The factory settings had the camera sending pictures at 12pm. I set the camera out and received 5 pics at 12 pm. Then, I had changed some settings in the app. I was trying to see if I could get the camera to send pictures more frequently. The camera wouldn't respond to any changes I made on the app until I turned the camera off and back on. Are you all experiencing the same thing with the settings? I downloaded the firmware update before testing the camera out.


----------



## shdw633

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> I have a question regarding the settings. The factory settings had the camera sending pictures at 12pm. I set the camera out and received 5 pics at 12 pm. Then, I had changed some settings in the app. I was trying to see if I could get the camera to send pictures more frequently. The camera wouldn't respond to any changes I made on the app until I turned the camera off and back on. Are you all experiencing the same thing with the settings? I downloaded the firmware update before testing the camera out.


Camera changes will not take effect until after the next picture transfer takes place


----------



## shdw633

coveyrise said:


> Do you have to pay for a monthly service for each individual camera or can you group them for a lower fee?


Each camera


----------



## rosewood

j_seph said:


> Okay so my batteries got down to 50%. I went over and connected an external battery to it. I didn't do anything else other than plug that battery in. The camera app never showed any change. I figured it would show external battery but it still says AA battery in app. Guess I'm gonna let it run all the way down and see if the external battery kicks in at some point. Maybe you can't have AA batteries in it and use an external one as well.



Did you restart it after connecting the external power supply?  Just wondering if it matters.

Rosewood


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Thanks for answering the questions I had earlier. Got the cam setup earlier today and it seems to be working as expected. Thanks again and I'm happy to see fellow hunters helping each other out.


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> Did you restart it after connecting the external power supply?  Just wondering if it matters.
> 
> Rosewood



I did and also went out after putting it in the field and unplugged the solar panel and plugged it back in and it didn't do anything except still say AA.  I thought it might change on the next transfer but it didn't.  I did check the solar charger as well and it indicated the solar battery had power.


----------



## j_seph

rosewood said:


> Did you restart it after connecting the external power supply?  Just wondering if it matters.
> 
> Rosewood


I did not


----------



## 1980z28camaro

Put mine out and did the fw update how do you adjust the delay it takes over a minute to take a picture after you walk in front of it?


----------



## j_seph

New visitor


----------



## shdw633

1980z28camaro said:


> Put mine out and did the fw update how do you adjust the delay it takes over a minute to take a picture after you walk in front of it?


In the setting section on your phone app


----------



## 1980z28camaro

shdw633 said:


> In the setting section on your phone app


 I know where to adjust it at in the settings on the phone app but it will not change  it says on the app you can adjust it from one minute to 10 seconds or instant


----------



## j_seph

my cam is still running I guess off the 12 volt now as it says AA are 0%


----------



## shdw633

1980z28camaro said:


> I know where to adjust it at in the settings on the phone app but it will not change  it says on the app you can adjust it from one minute to 10 seconds or instant



The change you make in the settings won't take effect until the next picture is taken and sent to you.


----------



## rosewood

I wished I was a little bit taller...


----------



## Mark K

rosewood said:


> I wished I was a little bit taller...View attachment 978706


What is that? Besides a fawn and trees...


----------



## shdw633

Mark K said:


> What is that? Besides a fawn and trees...



Looks like a homemade pipe feeder


----------



## Mark K

Just wondering if it fills up with water?


----------



## rosewood

Mark K said:


> Just wondering if it fills up with water?


Nope.

I put one of the "pressure test caps" between the WYE and the bottom pipe and drilled holes in it.  Fill from top and put cap on it.  Corn is stopped just below the WYE at the joint with the test cap and water drains out into the ground.  Been running 3 in the woods and 1 in backyard for about 4 years now, never had water cause any issues in any of them.  Well, did have the holes clog up once and had to scrape the wet corn off it, but that is rare.

I considered making them out of 6" PVC, but the price goes through the roof compared to 4", so I just have to fill them up more.

The white stripes are 1' apart and the first one should have been at 1', but ground was hard, so it is probably more like 1' 4" out of ground.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Charlotte-Pipe-4-in-dia-PVC-Schedule-40-Spigot-Test-Fitting/3339786

Test plug.

Rosewood


----------



## bhdawgs

How do you do the firmware update ?


----------



## shdw633

bhdawgs said:


> How do you do the firmware update ?



Go to the website and under the support section find the link micro camera in the drop down menu.  Click that and you will see the download there.  Take the micro chip that you are going to use in the camera and download that zip file onto that micro chip and after it's downloaded re-insert the chip into the camera and turn it on.  The camera will flash for about thirty seconds and then turn off and back on, at which time it will run through it's normal cycle.  Once that's complete your camera can be turned off and returned to taking pics and sending them to you.


----------



## rosewood

Not sure if it matters, but may just to be sure, the instructions say to format your SD card before the download.

Rosewood


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> Not sure if it matters, but may just to be sure, the instructions say to format your SD card before the download.
> 
> Rosewood



I didn't do that on any of mine, but they were new cards.


----------



## rosewood

Was probably one of the easiest firmware updates I have ever had to do.


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

So the first transfer time, if i set for 7:00am that means I will start getting pics at 7:00 am no the middle  of the night - correct?

What is the second number to the right of that - it starts with the number 1??

THANKS!!!


----------



## Twinkie .308

Just got mine up. Gonna test it against my Tasco.


----------



## j_seph

So do you have to buy the external power cable from SP? I had a 12v power cable, took my AA batteries out of it. Plugged to 12v and no power. New battery, all I can figure is it was cable.


----------



## Twinkie .308

j_seph said:


> So do you have to buy the external power cable from SP? I had a 12v power cable, took my AA batteries out of it. Plugged to 12v and no power. New battery, all I can figure is it was cable.



I'm using a generic cable I bought off Amazon. Working fine so far


----------



## j_seph

Twinkie .308 said:


> I'm using a generic cable I bought off Amazon. Working fine so far


Did you have to do anything special? I took my batteries out (AA) then plugged a new 12v battery onto cable, plugged cable in and no power.


----------



## Twinkie .308

j_seph said:


> Did you have to do anything special? I took my batteries out (AA) then plugged a new 12v battery onto cable, plugged cable in and no power.



No. Nothing special. But I never put any batteries in. I don't even have the battery tray in it. I hooked it up to 12 volt from the start.


----------



## j_seph

Twinkie .308 said:


> No. Nothing special. But I never put any batteries in. I don't even have the battery tray in it. I hooked it up to 12 volt from the start.


Went back yesterday to put AA batteries in. Figured I'd check the plug again. Ends up the plug I was using the battery clamps are backwards. Switched around and works fine now.


----------



## BULL MOOSE

Twinkie .308 said:


> Just got mine up. Gonna test it against my Tasco.View attachment 978925


What is that contraption?


----------



## BULL MOOSE

What is battery life looking like? AA vs 12v


----------



## shdw633

BULL MOOSE said:


> What is battery life looking like? AA vs 12v


Depends on your settings and the kind of batteries you use.  If you want the camera to always send your pics instantly you need to be on 12 volt.  If you batch transfer you who get more life out of a set of lithiums and depending on how many times you send you could send get six weeks or more out of them. They eat regular batteries.


----------



## Twinkie .308

BULL MOOSE said:


> What is that contraption?


It's a solar panel


----------



## rosewood

Hey there sweet thang, how bout scootin' over and share that kibble..


----------



## rosewood

Mwaahhh


----------



## Triton Mike

I got 2 Micro links.  One is working fantastic.  The other one Spy Point sent it a update twice now it's not taking pics but it may be because I have it angled a little too high either that or my area sucks..  Spy point service seems to be on top of things as far as answering my questions..

THose of you using the 12 Volt ordeal.  If your in bear country I found that standing on a 5 gallon bucket and hanging the camera high has helped deter bears.  My question is there a contraption that will allow me to strap a 12 volt battery high up the tree as well?  Otherwise a bear will use my 12 volt cable to floss it's teeth LOL


----------



## XIronheadX

I save all my spare tree straps to go around my 12v's. Some come with them.


----------



## shdw633

A Moultrie power panel would be the way to go as you could just strap or screw it to the tree but finding one is harder than ever.  The next alternative would be the stealth Cam 12 volt battery power pack with solar panel attachment and then as XIronheadX stated strap the box up the tree with your camera.

https://www.amazon.com/Stealth-Cam-...h+Solar+Panel&qid=1565739209&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## Twinkie .308

Triton Mike said:


> I got 2 Micro links.  One is working fantastic.  The other one Spy Point sent it a update twice now it's not taking pics but it may be because I have it angled a little too high either that or my area sucks..  Spy point service seems to be on top of things as far as answering my questions..
> 
> THose of you using the 12 Volt ordeal.  If your in bear country I found that standing on a 5 gallon bucket and hanging the camera high has helped deter bears.  My question is there a contraption that will allow me to strap a 12 volt battery high up the tree as well?  Otherwise a bear will use my 12 volt cable to floss it's teeth LOL



Ammo can


----------



## Triton Mike

Twinkie .308 said:


> Ammo can


good idea.  I wasn't about to pay 50.00 for a battery box LOL


----------



## Twinkie .308

The nightime and low light picture quality leaves me wishing I could see these bucks better.


----------



## shdw633

Those transition pics between night and day is where I think Spypoints need improvement.  Tough making out all that's there when the pic is dark like that one on the bottom.


----------



## rosewood

Thing bugs me about the last cams I bought.  Had a few Moultries probably 7-10 years ago and night photos and low light photos were clear.  Also have had a few wild game innovations, don't recall any of them being grainy.  Some had flash issues that were not bright enough.  Bought 2 Stealth Cams last year, pictures are grainy day and night and this spypoint is grainy at night and low light.  These new cams have a much higher pixel rating.  Why is technology going backwards?  Makes no sense.

Rosewood


----------



## XIronheadX

The main reason the pics are grainy is the low light at dusk and dawn with IR flash. Which is about filters.(either too dark with the day filter, or not dark enough for the night filter) The other is it's thumbnail size. Less than a megapixel. The file on the card should be 10 mp. You are looking at a picture measured in kilobytes, as opposed to one in the megabyte file size. That's why the cellular stuff is getting cheaper. They are making all the profit on the data.

I saw some nice pics online from the Spypoint micros when the file is downloaded from the card. Moultrie has the option to download the hi res photos cellular, but it's going to be 35 thumbnails of the plan. Spartan is the same concept. More of the data usage.

I added a pic I downloaded online that came off the card for comparison.


----------



## cr00241

My Spypoint is acting crazy right now. I got notifications yesterday of 98 new pictures, went to check them and I started scrolling then they disappeared. Camera says it hasn't communicated in two days. Brand new batteries. I called customer service and didn't get anyone. Alot of the language was foreign on the phone. I also tried the live chat in the app and same thing, no help. Anyone else having issues? I highly doubt it got stolen, because I did see new pictures before they disappeared.


----------



## j_seph

Have you updated your app on phone


----------



## Mark K

All Spartan pics over cellular are somewhat grainy when zoomed in. If it’s something I really want to see, like bumps on the bases of antlers, I just request an HD pic. I pay $120 a year to have total control of everything. There’s nothing I can’t do from the app on my phone. No need to ever make any adjustments at the camera whatsoever.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Mine has been up almost two weeks and is working great, so far. Got a good sized bobcat this morning. I have yet to get a buck at this mineral site but does and fawns are wearing it out.


----------



## Twinkie .308

Here's the same pics off the SD card. They are better than the pictures sent to my phone.


----------



## shdw633

XIronheadX said:


> The main reason the pics are grainy is the low light at dusk and dawn with IR flash. Which is about filters.(either too dark with the day filter, or not dark enough for the night filter) The other is it's thumbnail size. Less than a megapixel. The file on the card should be 10 mp. You are looking at a picture measured in kilobytes, as opposed to one in the megabyte file size. That's why the cellular stuff is getting cheaper. They are making all the profit on the data.
> 
> I saw some nice pics online from the Spypoint micros when the file is downloaded from the card. Moultrie has the option to download the hi res photos cellular, but it's going to be 35 thumbnails of the plan. Spartan is the same concept. More of the data usage.
> 
> I added a pic I downloaded online that came off the card for comparison.




Can I come hunt with you???


----------



## shdw633

cr00241 said:


> My Spypoint is acting crazy right now. I got notifications yesterday of 98 new pictures, went to check them and I started scrolling then they disappeared. Camera says it hasn't communicated in two days. Brand new batteries. I called customer service and didn't get anyone. Alot of the language was foreign on the phone. I also tried the live chat in the app and same thing, no help. Anyone else having issues? I highly doubt it got stolen, because I did see new pictures before they disappeared.



I have my best interactions with Spypoint via email.  It does take a couple of days for them to respond at times but once I have that name on the email I can direct all my future conversations to that individual and it goes pretty good and a lot less stress on me.


----------



## shdw633

j_seph said:


> Have you updated your app on phone



I had that issue the other day as well and couldn't figure it out until I did an update on the app on my phone and then everything started working like normal again.


----------



## shdw633

Twinkie .308 said:


> View attachment 979842
> 
> Here's the same pics off the SD card. They are better than the pictures sent to my phone.
> 
> View attachment 979840



Much better


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

How do you specify/know which camera is sending you a picture, if you have more than one camera.

I liked mine enough after playing with it in the yard, that i bought a second one - may run up to three cellulars this model this year due to being two hours away from family hunting property.  Plus about four regular cameras.

Guess I got the camera fever pretty bad...

Thanks


----------



## cr00241

j_seph said:


> Have you updated your app on phone



I did look in the app store for an update and didn't see one, so I am assuming I am updated. I will delete it and re-install it. Hopefully that fixes it. Thanks


----------



## XIronheadX

shdw633 said:


> Can I come hunt with you???


That's not my picture, lol. I swiped it online somewhere to show my son pic quality of some of the cellular stuff outside the thumbnails.


----------



## cr00241

HIGH COUNTRY said:


> How do you specify/know which camera is sending you a picture, if you have more than one camera.
> 
> I liked mine enough after playing with it in the yard, that i bought a second one - may run up to three cellulars this model this year due to being two hours away from family hunting property.  Plus about four regular cameras.
> 
> Guess I got the camera fever pretty bad...
> 
> Thanks



Just name each camera something different. I would name it based on where I have it at the time.


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY

Where do you name it in the app?


----------



## j_seph

Kind of loving mine, bad day at work gets better with a notification!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

j_seph said:


> View attachment 977947


That's a stud J ... What county?


----------



## j_seph

blood on the ground said:


> That's a stud J ... What county?


Hall


----------



## cr00241

HIGH COUNTRY said:


> Where do you name it in the app?



When you add a new camera you can name it then.


----------



## Twinkie .308

First real moving shot I've captured


----------



## rosewood

Man, that is an early rut.......


----------



## rosewood

blood on the ground said:


> That's a stud J ... What county?


What about GPS coordinates also?


----------



## blood on the ground

rosewood said:


> What about GPS coordinates also?


The sky is falling!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Camera is functioning great so far after 2 weeks in the woods. Quick question! When I recieve a notification the app will usually say LinkMicro 1**** has sent x amount of pics. Today I got a notification that said B Camera1 sent x amount of pics. That only happened once the other notifications have had the correct camera name. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## shdw633

No, I haven't.....at least not yet.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

All other notifications have been correct. Deer activity at the mineral site has picked up over the last week and the camera seems to be clicking right along. Very happy with it right now.


----------



## cr00241

I had to delete my app and install it again because I got that issue and it wasn't sending me pictures. If you have any more issues, thats what I recommend doing.


----------



## glynr329

Mine stopped working. Maybe I can get it working again. Glad I only bought 1. Lasted 1 day dangit


----------



## rosewood

Been running mine for about 2 weeks now.  Has worked just like it is supposed to so far.  Other than it wouldn't work on the same tree I had other cams on.  Had to move to higher ground.


----------



## cr00241

rosewood said:


> Been running mine for about 2 weeks now.  Has worked just like it is supposed to so far.  Other than it wouldn't work on the same tree I had other cams on.  Had to move to higher ground.



Make sure you have updated the camera with the latest version. You’ll have to download it to the sd card. You can check your version on the app and their website. I had to update mine when I first got it to get any signal.


----------



## Mark K

I still find all this amusing...a brand new camera out of the box that doesn’t work and you have to jump through hoops to make it work, and yet everyone recommends them, lol!!! Guess misery does love company. 
The major question I have is WHY DON’T THEY WORK OUT OF THE BOX?


----------



## shdw633

Mark K said:


> I still find all this amusing...a brand new camera out of the box that doesn’t work and you have to jump through hoops to make it work, and yet everyone recommends them, lol!!! Guess misery does love company.
> The major question I have is WHY DON’T THEY WORK OUT OF THE BOX?



What's the big deal about a firmware update?  For $100 for the camera and $10 a month for unlimited pics I don't see it as an issue.  I have four Spypoints out there right now, two that have been out for over a year that are working flawlessly including two micros.


----------



## Mark K

Well no you don’t see it as an issue...yours are working, lol. Guess the guys that bought them and put them out should have read the instructions better. I never expect my cameras to work out of the box...said no one ever.


----------



## shdw633

Mark K said:


> Well no you don’t see it as an issue...yours are working, lol. Guess the guys that bought them and put them out should have read the instructions better. I never expect my cameras to work out of the box...said no one ever.



Well like I said, hard to beat a hundred dollar cell camera.  The issues are not about the camera not working, the cameras issue was with transmitting the pics.  So at the price of a standard trail camera you're getting a cell camera.  Trail cameras are about getting information, if I only had $300 for cameras I would want three cameras versus one.  They stand behind their two year warranty as well.  My buddy has a new Bushnell impulse that he paid $300 for and its still not working right.  It happens, that's what warranty is for.


----------



## XIronheadX

Small sample of the Spartan complaint page lol. Everything has issues. $300 or .50 cent. Out of the box, cameras built on Mondays, cameras without firmware. You want issues? Buy some electronic devices and place them in the woods and pay data fee's on them. Some just have better luck than others. I'm starting season 4 with Moultrie. So far, so good. Who knows what tomorrow holds.

Cameras not working after set up
james.piper
11 hours ago

0Votes14Comments
Camera not sending pictures
Lineman19
13 hours ago

0Votes7Comments
Pic and video
cmhimaine
1 day ago

0Votes1Comment
Failed 104 Failed 112
Landon_brim
2 days ago

0Votes27Comments
No sim
sheaellis007
4 days ago

0Votes5Comments
Verizon 4G Trigger Interval
mlbrunsma
8 days ago

0Votes23Comments
New Verizon Camera Data Subscription still "Pending Activation" after 4 days...
romans623llc
8 days ago

0Votes1Comment
Not sending pics
tjshockler
8 days ago

0Votes27Comments
Not sending pictures
Corey Pennington
8 days ago


----------



## glynr329

So far mine suxs and would never buy one again. If I was buying one that only takes pictures but not sending them I would bought a Moultrie.


----------



## cr00241

shdw633 said:


> Well like I said, hard to beat a hundred dollar cell camera.  The issues are not about the camera not working, the cameras issue was with transmitting the pics.  So at the price of a standard trail camera you're getting a cell camera.  Trail cameras are about getting information, if I only had $300 for cameras I would want three cameras versus one.  They stand behind their two year warranty as well.  My buddy has a new Bushnell impulse that he paid $300 for and its still not working right.  It happens, that's what warranty is for.




That's how I am looking at it. What I paid for it is the same price as one I've got to go change a card to see my pictures every time. They did give me 6 months free service because of their screw up at the beginning and deleting an app and reinstalling isn't that big of a deal. Now if I paid $300-600 for it, I would be mad. At least if it doesn't transmit the picture, I can still go pull the card and see the pictures it did take. I wouldn't spend more then I paid for it but if you want a cheap one that sends you pictures, these are okay for that. I would buy again.


----------



## Mark K

Bahahahaha! Anytime someone says something about a camera and issues they always hunt for complaints against Spartan. Why??? Lol!! And most of those complaints are user error. Why not Browning, Covert, etc...?
I don’t pimp any camera, but come on man, it’s advertised as a cell camera and that’s what people buy it for and there’s more complaints on here than praises.
I’ll stick with getting my pics all day and night.


----------



## rosewood

cr00241 said:


> Make sure you have updated the camera with the latest version. You’ll have to download it to the sd card. You can check your version on the app and their website. I had to update mine when I first got it to get any signal.


Did that before I took it to the woods.  Actually tested it in the backyard.  Then brought in to update software, easey peasy.  Then took to woods.  Works fine up on hill.

Rosewood


----------



## XIronheadX

Mark K said:


> Bahahahaha! Anytime someone says something about a camera and issues they always hunt for complaints against Spartan. Why??? Lol!! And most of those complaints are user error. Why not Browning, Covert, etc...?
> I don’t pimp any camera, but come on man, it’s advertised as a cell camera and that’s what people buy it for and there’s more complaints on here than praises.
> I’ll stick with getting my pics all day and night.


Mark, if you are lucky enough to have a Spartan that works good, with your "1" camera, it's probably best to be thankful about it. Running through the trail camera forum trashing peoples camera choice, while they search for assistance, isn't a good way to deal with people frustrated with new tech. A lot of it is user error. Not many are used to dealing with it. There are going to be more complaints than praises on the ones people can afford. More of them are bought. Mainly because they want more than "1". I personally would like 5 or more, but I'm not strapping 2k or more to trees to be torn up by animals, or stolen. Second of all, the Spartans just came down to $299 from $479. A lot of us will venture into the Spartan market soon. Hopefully, you can help us all when the time comes.


----------



## Mark K

Unfortunately I doubt I’d be much help. Mine have worked since day 1 outa the box. Most of my cameras are Browning’s and haven’t had an issue with those either, except an “idiot” set it as a plot watcher and it took a pic every minute until the card was full...at 4900 pics, lol.

As I told someone in a PM, we were looking at purchasing about 10 Spypoints, but I remembered some of these post and now glad I didn’t. Not knocking it, just think before the camera was released to the public it should have been tested. And like I told them, when they get all the bugs worked out we may purchase these. I do like the idea of a linked system.

The main issue I run into with cell cams is actual service to the area I hunt. Even though we have a tower across the highway from the property I hunt, there are areas that ATT only works and places Verizon only works. I can tell you if you only have one bar, and pay for the premium service, it will go through some batteries.in a short amount of time. 

I mainly use a cell camera for hogs, or traps, or watching a particular deer. Regular trail cams work just fine for every other application. I also like clean crisp pics and some of these that people have posted look really nice.


----------



## XIronheadX

It can be an expensive addiction. I have only used Moultrie. Because I already had many Moultrie cameras. I've had my share of headaches since the summer of 2016. I just shut one off because I'm not getting enough pics on it to warrant paying data until I move it.

If Spartan is still $5 to add to a Verizon plan, unlimited, and $4 to use the app, I may buy one soon. I saw their new plan is about $36, 1gb or 3 months time. Which I believe is about 5 to 6k pictures set on thumbnail size. Not sure how it equates to the 5mp size as far as pictures and data.

If I had a Spypoint, which is all thumbnail transmission, it would be for close range. I don't feed, so it makes no sense for my use.

I like watching food plots with the ability to get a hi res when I want one. Spartan offers 5mp. Moultrie offers 20 mp if the camera is capable. It's just weighing data costs. And the fact I can zoom in further on higher res photos. The rest of the trail cameras are set up near stands to check when hunted.

I know nothing about how Covert or the others work.


----------



## cr00241

Mark K said:


> Bahahahaha! Anytime someone says something about a camera and issues they always hunt for complaints against Spartan. Why??? Lol!! And most of those complaints are user error. Why not Browning, Covert, etc...?
> I don’t pimp any camera, but come on man, it’s advertised as a cell camera and that’s what people buy it for and there’s more complaints on here than praises.
> I’ll stick with getting my pics all day and night.



Buddy had a Spartan. It was junk for him. Didn’t send pictures, didn’t take pictures with us standing in front of it. That was maybe 2 years ago now but that and the price turned me off from that brand. Looking at cudde link dual cell cameras now.


----------



## j_seph

Mark K said:


> Well no you don’t see it as an issue...yours are working, lol. Guess the guys that bought them and put them out should have read the instructions better. I never expect my cameras to work out of the box...said no one ever.


Bought a brand new laptop, soon as it connected to internet I had to do updates


----------



## Nitram4891

My spypoint works fine.


----------



## Nitram4891

If you want to add a better antenna to it get these:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07R9JGLV5/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

and the required adapter

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CVQ3XLY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

Stick the antenna 10 feet up the tree above the camera.


----------



## rosewood

Nitram4891 said:


> If you want to add a better antenna to it get these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07R9JGLV5/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> and the required adapter
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CVQ3XLY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Stick the antenna 10 feet up the tree above the camera.



Looks like a good idea.  Have you used this yourself?

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## Nitram4891

rosewood said:


> Looks like a good idea.  Have you used this yourself?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rosewood



Yes I currently have it on two micros including the one from the picture above.  Getting 2/5 bars in an area i was getting 0 before.  The area has cell tower coverage and this got me connected where the factory antenna didn't.  It's a lot less than the spypoint booster for probably the same exact thing.


----------



## Mark K

j_seph said:


> Bought a brand new laptop, soon as it connected to internet I had to do updates


True, but did you drive 2 hours to hang your laptop on a tree and then realize it wouldn’t work until you updated it? It was working before you left...


----------



## shdw633

Mark K said:


> True, but did you drive 2 hours to hang your laptop on a tree and then realize it wouldn’t work until you updated it? It was working before you left...



That would be on you if you didn't test the camera out before you left to make sure it was doing everything it was touted to do.  That's no studen different then grabbing your rifle your hunting with, driving two hours away then realizing you didn't bring ammo.  Gun still web works, you just didn't did everything to insure it would do what you needed it to do.


----------



## Mark K

I’m just reading what people here have stated. Camera worked, sent pics, hung it up, sent pics, now doesn’t work anymore. The fix...needs an update. 

Y’all get butthurt over anything, lol. It’s only $100 camera is the excuse I hear, lol. It’s sold as a CELL camera. This post has probably done more damage than anything anyone could read anywhere else. My impression...stay away from Spypoint. Anyone asks me about them I refer them to this...I let them make their own decision.


----------



## sghoghunter

Mark k that's another reason I love the Coverts. Any update can be done on the camera in the woods. I do a firmware update every time I change the batteries whether it needs it or not. IMO when you buy a cell camera it's either hrs away from your house or you cutting down on checking a camera so why buy something cheap that has so many bad reviews


----------



## Nitram4891

My three spypoints work great and I have about $450 in all three of them.


----------



## shdw633

Mark K said:


> I’m just reading what people here have stated. Camera worked, sent pics, hung it up, sent pics, now doesn’t work anymore. The fix...needs an update.
> 
> Y’all get butthurt over anything, lol. It’s only $100 camera is the excuse I hear, lol. It’s sold as a CELL camera. This post has probably done more damage than anything anyone could read anywhere else. My impression...stay away from Spypoint. Anyone asks me about them I refer them to this...I let them make their own decision.


You're the one that seems butt hurt about it.  Not sure if it's because you spent so much for a camera that doesn't do anything different than a hundred dollar camera or your just trying to justify how much you paid for yours or maybe your upset that the people on this post aren't running out and buying the Spartan camera but it really doesn't matter, we like our cameras, so get over it and enjoy your one Spartan while I enjoy my three spypoints that I got for the same amount of money, because in the end its about getting information and for the money I'm getting three times the information than you high dollar boys are.


----------



## j_seph

Mark K said:


> True, but did you drive 2 hours to hang your laptop on a tree and then realize it wouldn’t work until you updated it? It was working before you left...


Mine worked without the update just fine. When I heard folks speek of it, I placed the sd card into my phone, downloaded the update, took card out of phone placed in camera.


----------



## j_seph

Mark K said:


> True, but did you drive 2 hours to hang your laptop on a tree and then realize it wouldn’t work until you updated it? It was working before you left...


And thankfully I am blessed, my farthest drive to hunt is 20 min away, closest is across the yellow line from my house with 4 more places in between .


----------



## Mark K

Bahahahaha...I’ll be the bigger man and will only say this...
Good luck with your cameras. I’m sure Spypoint loves the publicity they’re getting here. I for one won’t purchase any just based on the few different threads about them on GON.


----------



## rosewood

shdw633 said:


> You're the one that seems butt hurt about it.  Not sure if it's because you spent so much for a camera that doesn't do anything different than a hundred dollar camera or your just trying to justify how much you paid for yours or maybe your upset that the people on this post aren't running out and buying the Spartan camera but it really doesn't matter, we like our cameras, so get over it and enjoy your one Spartan while I enjoy my three spypoints that I got for the same amount of money, because in the end its about getting information and for the money I'm getting three times the information than you high dollar boys are.


Tell him how far you have to drive..


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> Tell him how far you have to drive..



5 hours one way.


----------



## sghoghunter

I told a guy the other day on Facebook that a good cellular camera is just like anything else,you'll think yours is good till you actually get a good one


----------



## shdw633

sghoghunter said:


> I told a guy the other day on Facebook that a good cellular camera is just like anything else,you'll think yours is good till you actually get a good one



I got 5 Spypoints, 2 Moultrie MV Field Modems, and 2 Bushnell's.  They all send me the same information, just some have better pics than others.  I've watched deer stand in front of my $300 Aggressor while I'm in the stand and not send me a picture, while I've seen my Spypoints and MV's send them nearly immediately and visa versa.


----------



## sghoghunter

I'm bout the same. I've got 3 Coverts and 1 Spypoint. The Coverts have never failed on me except for one time and it was user error but the Spypoint has been nothing but battery eating no picture taking waste of money since I had it. The one I have now was brand new sent by Spypoint on warranty work two weeks ago and it hasn't worked right since I got it. I've checked every thing they told me to and it still will not work


----------



## Mark K

sghoghunter said:


> I'm bout the same. I've got 3 Coverts and 1 Spypoint. The Coverts have never failed on me except for one time and it was user error but the Spypoint has been nothing but battery eating no picture taking waste of money since I had it. The one I have now was brand new sent by Spypoint on warranty work two weeks ago and it hasn't worked right since I got it. I've checked every thing they told me to and it still will not work


The good news is it was only $100 or less and you can pull that little micro card and still get the pics. It still acts as a regular camera whether it sends them or not. Can’t beat that!!
Although I believe every camera does that as well...but you could buy three that don’t work for the price of one of those high dollar cameras that does work!


----------



## sghoghunter

No Mark the one I have isn't one of them cheap micros it's a link evo which is one of Spypoints higher dollar cameras. It also doesn't only not send pics to the app like it should it won't even take pics at all plus I didn't spend $120 dollars for a yearly plan to be able to go check a card like a $50 wildgame camera. It did manage to take one pic last night,look at the quality of this awesome camera


----------



## shdw633

sghoghunter said:


> No Mark the one I have isn't one of them cheap micros it's a link evo which is one of Spypoints higher dollar cameras. It also doesn't only not send pics to the app like it should it won't even take pics at all plus I didn't spend $120 dollars for a yearly plan to be able to go check a card like a $50 wildgame camera. It did manage to take one pic last night,look at the quality of this awesome camera



Put your settings to Optimal instead of boost and that should help you on that.  I will agree that they need to work on the focus of their IR's, it is one of the drawbacks of the camera in my opinion.


----------



## sghoghunter

Will the optimal setting help with it actually taking a pic. It's only taken about 10 pics since I've had it out. It don't even get me when I ride infront of it.


----------



## j_seph

sghoghunter said:


> Will the optimal setting help with it actually taking a pic. It's only taken about 10 pics since I've had it out. It don't even get me when I ride infront of it.


What is the sensitivity set on


----------



## shdw633

j_seph said:


> What is the sensitivity set on



Also check your delay between pics, could be the camera took a pic before you got in front of the picture and the delay is such that it doesn't take another pic for several minutes.  I have had that happen while approaching with the atv, camera caught just a small portion of the front bumper, took the pic and then when I was in front of the camera, no pic due to the delay between pics.


----------



## sghoghunter

Set on medium and instant delay. I've tried on high and still nothing happens. What does this last notification mean?


----------



## XIronheadX

sghoghunter said:


> Set on medium and instant delay. I've tried on high and still nothing happens. What does this last notification mean?


I don't own a Spypoint, but it means the last time the server communicated with the camera was 9:40 this morning. Not sure when you last cleared the card, but it says there are no pics or almost none on it? Could be a bad card or the wrong type card in it?

Don't feel bad though, my Moultrie didn't check in today either. About to have a fire sale.


----------



## Long Cut

Initially I was upset with my Link Micro, but having read multiple reviews on Spartan, Cuddelink, Covert, Snyper & Moultrie cell cameras... I’m content with my $106 investment. 

Seems like nobody has the whole “cell camera” thing down yet lol


----------



## sghoghunter

It's 0%  cause I formatted the card like someone told me and changed the batteries. This is a pic it sent me a few minutes after I put it out. Not sure why it shows time at 10:56pm since it was around 1pm when I done it


----------



## XIronheadX

sghoghunter said:


> It's 0%  cause I formatted the card like someone told me and changed the batteries. This is a pic it sent me a few minutes after I put it out. Not sure why it shows time at 10:56pm since it was around 1pm when I done it


Not sure why it says 9:40 this morning in the app if it was 1 lol. Although mine is an hour off in the app because it's on central time. Camera EST.


----------



## jmsharp167

If i have it set to send twice a day, my first transmission is at 7am, when roughly is the second one? It doesn’t let you set that time. Thanks


----------



## shdw633

jmsharp167 said:


> If i have it set to send twice a day, my first transmission is at 7am, when roughly is the second one? It doesn’t let you set that time. Thanks



On twice a day it will send them every 12 hours.


----------



## SRShunter

Just got one today from cabelas in Augusta. It was 119.00, but if you turned in a old trail camera they gave you 20 bucks off working or not. So far so good. Just got a pic of a coon a few minutes ago. Lol


----------



## mallardsx2

How much is the plan per month per camera?


----------



## SRShunter

Here you go


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Beginning to experience issues. The camera doesn't seem to be communicating anymore. It's last communication was at 1700. There was supposed to be one at 2100 but there wasn't.  Has anyone else experienced this. Camera has been working great prior to this.


----------



## sghoghunter

Join the truck load of folks that's having problems with spyjunk haha


----------



## shdw633

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Beginning to experience issues. The camera doesn't seem to be communicating anymore. It's last communication was at 1700. There was supposed to be one at 2100 but there wasn't.  Has anyone else experienced this. Camera has been working great prior to this.



Did you have any weather come through about the time that it was supposed to send pics?  As they rely on a cellular transmission if that get's blocked or signal is lost then it will not send at the appointed time and will just wait until the next time.  I ask this because usually my solar panel shows the battery at 100% but today it shows it at 50% which usually means I had a lot of clouds or rain.


----------



## SRShunter

Mine is still working good


----------



## Meriwether Mike

I have only been able to get one bar of service at both locations I tried the Spypoint EVO at. I also have the antennae booster. I am not sure it will send the pictures. I seen to remember that 3 bars was required to send pictures. Is that correct?


----------



## rosewood

SRShunter said:


> Mine is still working good


You need to trim that tree, wind will cause a lot of false alarms.


----------



## SRShunter

rosewood said:


> You need to trim that tree, wind will cause a lot of false alarms.


I'm a tree hugger and don't believe in trimming trees??


----------



## shdw633

Meriwether Mike said:


> I have only been able to get one bar of service at both locations I tried the Spypoint EVO at. I also have the antennae booster. I am not sure it will send the pictures. I seen to remember that 3 bars was required to send pictures. Is that correct?



Mine will work and send pic with one bar.


----------



## rosewood

SRShunter said:


> I'm a tree hugger and don't believe in trimming trees??


I hug them also, especially when I am climbing one.


----------



## sghoghunter

Cut it down if ya don't trim them


----------



## SRShunter

If that tree was bothering me or making my camera go off a lot I would burn that lil tree to the ground ?


----------



## splatek

I picked a few of these up cheap so I could put them on some lease land about 90 minutes south of me. Being a new hunter (2nd season, 1st FULL season) I was eager to check the pictures, but what I found was that I get a lot, I mean A LOT of squirrel picks during the day and coons/possums at night. In the several weeks I've been using them I think the cams have only sent me 6-10 pics of deer to my cell phone. However, when I go down to top off a feeder, drop a lick, or throw some seed I pull the cards and exchange them with new ones. When I get home and check the cards on my confuser, sure enough, there are deer there. To date the cam has sent me over 1500 pictures, but has failed to send me pictures of 6 does, one big gal, two pairs of fawns, and one small spike buck. I have messaged the company about it, they asked for some .txt files to be sent from the sd card... but I have not heard anything about why I only get a small portion of my pictures actually sent to me. 

I'm not bashing the camera, I'm more putting this out there to see if anyone else has had a similar experience. When I get pics, they look good, not nearly as good as pulling the card, but they look good. Got me a big old hog the other day that I thought might have licked the camera. But this post reminds me I have to follow-up with the company about this issue.


----------



## shdw633

splatek said:


> I picked a few of these up cheap so I could put them on some lease land about 90 minutes south of me. Being a new hunter (2nd season, 1st FULL season) I was eager to check the pictures, but what I found was that I get a lot, I mean A LOT of squirrel picks during the day and coons/possums at night. In the several weeks I've been using them I think the cams have only sent me 6-10 pics of deer to my cell phone. However, when I go down to top off a feeder, drop a lick, or throw some seed I pull the cards and exchange them with new ones. When I get home and check the cards on my confuser, sure enough, there are deer there. To date the cam has sent me over 1500 pictures, but has failed to send me pictures of 6 does, one big gal, two pairs of fawns, and one small spike buck. I have messaged the company about it, they asked for some .txt files to be sent from the sd card... but I have not heard anything about why I only get a small portion of my pictures actually sent to me.
> 
> I'm not bashing the camera, I'm more putting this out there to see if anyone else has had a similar experience. When I get pics, they look good, not nearly as good as pulling the card, but they look good. Got me a big old hog the other day that I thought might have licked the camera. But this post reminds me I have to follow-up with the company about this issue.



That's pretty interesting.  I have to go check mine next week and will check to see how many pics didn't get sent to me versus what I got.  I can't say that I have had this happen though I do know that I have experienced it with my Bushnell's and Moultries where I have had deer in front of the camera but not get the pic for some reason so it's not unheard of that Spypoint would have that issue from time to time as well.  I would like to hear more about what Spypoint is doing about it and if they give you a resolution.  I would ask you about your sensitivity level but if it can pick up squirrels and possums it should surely pick up deer!!


----------



## sghoghunter

Get ready to miss way more pics than you get I promise ya that. I've got 9 days left on my free month with a link-evo and have only got 159 pic sent to me v/s 658 from a Covert 50 feet away.


----------



## Mark K

The Covert is stealing all the signal and not allowing the spypoint to send.


----------



## sghoghunter

You might have done figured it out Mark. I think I'll solve the problem by just junking the Spypoint so the non working won't rub off


----------



## Twinkie .308

I've been testing my Link Micro against a Tasco. The only pictures I'm missing are because of the one minute delay when it's set to send me pictures each detection. It actually has a longer range of detection vs the Tasco. I've tried the Link Micro set to send me pictures every couple of hours, on a 10 second delay and it doesn't miss much then. I'm sorry other folks are having troubles but I really like it so far.


----------



## Bubba_1122

Finally got mine working. Was optimistic and bought a second. Not a good move.

Quality of pics on both stinks big time, especially at night. Best pics are blurry. Hard to tell if deer are bucks or does. Hard to tell if birds are a turkey or a buzzard.

It's true that you get what you pay for. Didn't pay much and didn't get much with the Spy Point.

Only positive going on with my cameras is that all the equipment came in today to make external 12 volt power boxes for them and my other game cams (batteries are a budget item for me - will save some money on batteries).


----------



## SRShunter

Pretty decent picture if you ask me


----------



## shdw633

I'll be the first to agree it's not the best picture, but I'm looking for data, not a piece of art.  I can tell the difference between a good buck and a not so good buck on them and how many have come through and that's all I'm looking for.  I would like Spypoint to do a better job with their IR's, I've stated that on this board a few times but to the point that you get what you pay for is absolutely correct and since I am only looking for data and not the Mona Lisa of pictures, I would rather have more cameras out there gathering it than to not have them. The card will have a better pic on it anyway and I obviously have not had the issues that others have had, not to say I haven't had any as I have had to send a camera back to them and they sent me a new one back that's been working great, so I'm good.  I also think it allows hunters that don't have the cash for a $300 plus camera or don't have the type of property that you would feel comfortable putting that expensive of a camera out there, the ability to have a cell camera that opens up the ability to gather pics without having to mess up their areas constantly.  Is it the best camera....no, is it a good camera for the money....yes.


----------



## Shane Dockery

Can anyone comment on what the second selection is next to the file transfer time?  Drop down menu gives choices 0-4


----------



## shdw633

Minutes, like if you want 8:30.  Scroll down once you click on the section and you will see more than 0-4


----------



## Shane Dockery

Ah, I see. Haha. Wow, almost too simple.


----------



## rosewood

SRShunter said:


> Pretty decent picture if you ask me


Looks like a buck to me.


----------



## rosewood

Got this one last night, best I have seen this year.


----------



## SRShunter

rosewood said:


> Looks like a buck to me.


Could be a coyote though. Kinda hard to say on this cheap camera ?


----------



## shdw633

SRShunter said:


> Could be a coyote though. Kinda hard to say on this cheap camera ?



C'mon now.....did you not wonder why that deer was licking that tree until you took a real good look at it!!!


----------



## SRShunter

I'm a tree hugger, guess that makes him a tree licker ?


----------



## rosewood

rosewood said:


> Got this one last night, best I have seen this year.View attachment 981404



Hog pushed on it making it lean.  Will have to go over there this weekend and shore it up.

Rosewood


----------



## splatek

Nice tree licker!!!!

I compare my link evo to my tasco and there are huge diffs. 
Sensitivity is set to high so it's getting squirrels, possum, it even got a sugar glider. 
I did get a hog and a bunch of turkeys, the dang thing just wont send pics of my deer. They're all does and fawns anyhow, so maybe it knows I am awaiting a stud buck.... which given my inexperience may not happen... it's playing with my emotions... haha. jk
It might be the signal. I am going to try in another spot, like my front yard and see if things change.


----------



## shdw633

splatek said:


> Nice tree licker!!!!
> 
> I compare my link evo to my tasco and there are huge diffs.
> Sensitivity is set to high so it's getting squirrels, possum, it even got a sugar glider.
> I did get a hog and a bunch of turkeys, the dang thing just wont send pics of my deer. They're all does and fawns anyhow, so maybe it knows I am awaiting a stud buck.... which given my inexperience may not happen... it's playing with my emotions... haha. jk
> It might be the signal. I am going to try in another spot, like my front yard and see if things change.


Set your sensitivity to Medium instead of high.  Sometimes deer trigger the camera when just a small portion of their leg or nose is in frame and you think you just have a blank pic, then you don't get another pic for whatever delay you have it set on and by that time they have moved out of frame.  Another thing to try, especially if your on an unlimited plan or if you are in your free period, is to put it on multi shot so you take more than one pic each detection.


----------



## SRShunter

Probably already been said, but what kind of batteries are yall using? My camera has only been out about 5 days and battery life is struggling for only that few of days


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Got a return authorization number from Trailcampro on mine. I am going to return it. One bar of signal will not work. I tried it in both Kentucky and Georgia.


----------



## sghoghunter

22 days ago I put my brand new link-evo out with enigizer max's and they lasted 15 to 18 days then put another set of the same and their wearing down fast too


----------



## SRShunter

sghoghunter said:


> 22 days ago I put my brand new link-evo out with enigizer max's and they lasted 15 to 18 days then put another set of the same and their wearing down fast too


Dang they love batteries. That stinks!


----------



## sghoghunter

Yes they do


----------



## Mark K

Can’t believe I’m defending this camera, but just about any cell camera on a feed source will not last long. My spartan only last about 2-3 weeks sending 200+ pics a night. But mine is set on instant send and constantly keeping a signal for me to access. When deer are there I get about a pic 1-1.5 minutes apart...yes I have it set on silent!!!


----------



## shdw633

SRShunter said:


> Dang they love batteries. That stinks!



That's why I have all mine on a solar panel.  You can get the stealth solar battery for around $50.  I would recommend a Moultrie Power Panel but they seem to have disappeared though I do think you may find one here or there at Academy Sports for around $75.  You will also get a couple more weeks out of lithium's but they cost much more as I'm sure you know.


----------



## glynr329

Mine didn't work at first but I got it going pretty good. 1129 pictures in 2 to 3 weeks. Battery is at 75 percent. Bought a Moultrie it was terrible so I took it back yesterday and got another Spypoint. Hope it does good.


----------



## SRShunter

Technology is great sometimes ain't it. We need a cell gun camera now so we can wax all the yotes butts!


----------



## Twinkie .308

I've been using these. Been out for 21 days, over 1000 pics, set to send me pics each detection most of the time. I played around with other settings a couple of days. Still on 100%


----------



## sghoghunter

My Coverts will usually last a month on a feeder sending pics every 5 minutes except for the nights we're there then it's every 30 seconds with energizer max's. If the Spypoint worked 1/2 as good I wouldn't care if I had to change batteries every week


----------



## Twinkie .308

I'm just curious as to which model people are using. Maybe that is why some people are having issues. Maybe not. Mine is the Verizon model. I was wondering if the Nationwide(At&t) model may have more problems.


----------



## SRShunter

I'm Verizon too myself. I really can't complain, but then again I don't really have anything to compare it with


----------



## sghoghunter

Mine is Verizon also. I went back there on golfcart and threw out some corn and it took a pic of me. Check out the time stamped on the pic compared to the time it came in on my phone.


----------



## sghoghunter

Most the people that love them can't compare them with anything either. As someone said before they are for information only and to save scent from getting in the woods but when I buy a product it should do what it says.


----------



## shdw633

Twinkie .308 said:


> I've been using these. Been out for 21 days, over 1000 pics, set to send me pics each detection most of the time. I played around with other settings a couple of days. Still on 100%
> 
> View attachment 981439
> 
> View attachment 981440



The problem with lithium's is they are going to show you 100% right up until they die.  They don't show the battery getting weaker with time.  One day your going to see 100% and the next day your going to see that you have dead batteries.  I know, I went through it with my Evo's.


----------



## shdw633

sghoghunter said:


> Mine is Verizon also. I went back there on golfcart and threw out some corn and it took a pic of me. Check out the time stamped on the pic compared to the time it came in on my phone.



Like I also said.....you get what you pay for.  Be honest, why did you even buy a Spypoint for if you are so enamored with Covert?


----------



## glynr329

I moved mine back about  75 feet off feeder put it on medium. Put it on 3 min to check picture quality. Had closer and on 1 min. But got to many pictures. Not glamour shots but not bad.


----------



## Twinkie .308

shdw633 said:


> The problem with lithium's is they are going to show you 100% right up until they die.  They don't show the battery getting weaker with time.  One day your going to see 100% and the next day your going to see that you have dead batteries.  I know, I went through it with my Evo's.


Dang. I thought I found the longest lasting batteries on the planet. I'm glad I hooked my solar panel to it as well, plus I have another camera watching the feeder. This ain't my first rodeo ?


----------



## sghoghunter

I'm honest all the time bud. I bought this Spypoint a lil over a year ago before they ever came out with the cheap affordable cellular camera that everyone has fell for. I already had one Covert and wanted another but they advertised the link evo for $249 which was $50 cheaper so I fell for it.


----------



## shdw633

sghoghunter said:


> I'm honest all the time bud. I bought this Spypoint a lil over a year ago before they ever came out with the cheap affordable cellular camera that everyone has fell for. I already had one Covert and wanted another but they advertised the link evo for $249 which was $50 cheaper so I fell for it.



I will admit even the Evo isn't worth the $249 you paid for it.  It's one of the reasons I haven't bought any of their higher priced cameras like the Evo Dark.  I got mine for $160 which back at that time was half or more of what all the other cell cameras were and I have been fortunate to have not gone through what some have with the cameras, though there is a learning curve with the camera and I had to go through it as well.


----------



## shdw633

Twinkie .308 said:


> Dang. I thought I found the longest lasting batteries on the planet. I'm glad I hooked my solar panel to it as well, plus I have another camera watching the feeder. This ain't my first rodeo ?



You put lithium with solar panel you probably do have the longest lasting batteries as the camera won't use the batteries unless the solar panels don't provide enough power.


----------



## sghoghunter

Yes sir the two I've had have been nothing but a big headache. Some people wouldn't mind it taking 30 minutes for it to send a pic but it won't work for me. When my phone goes off from one of the Coverts I can have a dead hog in 15 to 20 mins,that's with getting everything loaded on golfcart and riding a mile through club to which ever feeder their at


----------



## shdw633

sghoghunter said:


> Yes sir the two I've had have been nothing but a big headache. Some people wouldn't mind it taking 30 minutes for it to send a pic but it won't work for me. When my phone goes off from one of the Coverts I can have a dead hog in 15 to 20 mins,that's with getting everything loaded on golfcart and riding a mile through club to which ever feeder their at



That would make sense.  I don't have any hogs on my lease but if I were in your situation I would see why you would need that.


----------



## Mark K

sghoghunter said:


> Yes sir the two I've had have been nothing but a big headache. Some people wouldn't mind it taking 30 minutes for it to send a pic but it won't work for me. When my phone goes off from one of the Coverts I can have a dead hog in 15 to 20 mins,that's with getting everything loaded on golfcart and riding a mile through club to which ever feeder their at


Within 30min from my couch to hog on the deck. Thank God they gorge when they eat!
I have to walk once through the gate though, lol.


----------



## sghoghunter

We already had everything ready and loaded weekend before last and put this one to sleep fast. Killing these things after dark is my drug addiction


----------



## SRShunter

Still working good


----------



## shdw633

SRShunter said:


> Still working good



That one looks hard horned already.  All mine are still in velvet.


----------



## machinegun

sounds like if you want crappy pictures, a camera that eats batteries and you want to spend a lot of your time doing downloads and working on cameras this is your camera.


----------



## shdw633

machinegun said:


> sounds like if you want crappy pictures, a camera that eats batteries and you want to spend a lot of your time doing downloads and working on cameras this is your camera.



You can't find any other thread to post on but this one rookie???


----------



## Twinkie .308

It sounds like people posting that don't know what they're talking about or don't know what they are doing or they are talking about problems with an older camera that isn't even a Link Micro, which is what I thought this thread was about. Haters gonna hate


----------



## sghoghunter

Some of the people that's posting is trying to warn people to save their money and time because they done been down that road with a particular company. In my situation it's not the link micro it's actually one of their higher priced cameras before they came out with the cheap model


----------



## Twinkie .308

Each year technology gets better and better. Your older, more expensive camera probably isn't as good as the new cameras, which are the most affordable cell cameras on the market. If I had listened to all the warnings from people with zero experience with this particular camera, I would be missing out on what I consider to be a very good camera considering the price point


----------



## machinegun

These cameras are nothing but trouble right out of the box. And the pic quality is crap


----------



## sghoghunter

My older camera as you say isn't but a tad over a yr old and it never worked right from the time I got it. Just curious,do you have any other brand cell camera?


----------



## Twinkie .308

machinegun said:


> These cameras are nothing but trouble right out of the box. And the pic quality is crap


Go back to your bridge troll doll. How many times you been banned?


----------



## Twinkie .308

sghoghunter said:


> My older camera as you say isn't but a tad over a yr old and it never worked right from the time I got it. Just curious,do you have any other brand cell camera?


Yes. As a matter of fact I do. I would say the Link Micro is better than Moultrie mobile, not as good as Spartan and I will be trying Cuddelink next. I am sorry you had a bad experience with Spypoint but I would rather have 3 Link Micros vs one Spartan Cam for the money. That's just my opinion given experience with all 3 cameras


----------



## sghoghunter

As of now I've found the brand I'm happy with and maybe every one else will also


----------



## Twinkie .308

I like to try different things. Seems like everything has it's pros and cons whether it's price, plan, picture quality or problems. These cell cams are advancing pretty rapidly and hopefully one day they will all be reliable and cost effective. I really do enjoy and appreciate everyone's different perspectives. That being said, I wouldn't judge an entire company based on one bad experience. I've had some lemons over the years too. But I always try to keep an open mind for fear of missing out on something I might wish I hadn't.


----------



## sghoghunter

I'm about the same way as you but when I buy something at a good price I still want it to do as it should. I bet if the corner store across town had half off gas tomorrow from 2 to 3 you'd most likely go get some right? If it was 1/4 water would you just deal with it or would you warn everyone?


----------



## Twinkie .308

Yes, but the station isn't selling the same gas anymore. All these companies are evolving and I will too. We've all had our fair share of growing pains


----------



## shdw633

sghoghunter said:


> I'm about the same way as you but when I buy something at a good price I still want it to do as it should. I bet if the corner store across town had half off gas tomorrow from 2 to 3 you'd most likely go get some right? If it was 1/4 water would you just deal with it or would you warn everyone?



sghoghunter you know as well as I do that I can go to Amazon and pull up Covert Cell cams and find them with a 3.5 star rating and people complaining on them.  Are they all wrong because you are saying the camera is so good???  There isn't a camera made that isn't going to have someone love it and someone hate it.  As much as I can find the Covert cell cams with 3.5 stars I can find Spypoints with the same rating.  I don't mind someone having an opinion on a camera but when you keep coming on here ragging a camera because you have had a bad experience while others on here are quite happy about the cameras then you are basically calling the rest of us liars.


----------



## SRShunter

shdw633 said:


> That one looks hard horned already.  All mine are still in velvet.


Yes sir he is. He is the only one rubbed out so far


----------



## SRShunter

Not a bad pic at all


----------



## rosewood

Guys I can tell you shdw633 has been using cell cams for years and has a lot of experience with them.  He has used several different brands and has a lot to compare them too.  You should listen to his advice.

I myself have used 3 different cams so far.  First 2 where HCO cams.  The first cam still works but since 2g services was discontinued, it will no longer work as a cell cam.  The 2nd HCO kicked the bucket this last season and that is why I bought the Spypoint.  The 2nd HCO ate batteries like candy.  Added a solar setup to keep it working.  Both HCOs sent pictures instantly, maybe 1-5 minute delay depending on signal strength.  I did like that feature.  They sent them to your phone via text messaging.  The 2nd one had the feature where you could tell it to take a picture which was nice.

Both HCOs were about $250 or more new.

I now have the spypoint and it takes longer, but I suspect it is because it has to go through their server causing delays.  I am running the 6 time a day send to save batteries and seems like it will last a few weeks in that mode.  I do plan on adding a solar panel and putting on instant in the future.

Of the cameras I have tried, all had their likes and dislikes.  They do what I need them to do and that is send me data on what is moving when I am not there.

Rosewood


----------



## sghoghunter

Maybe one day I can have a lot of experience with trail cameras


----------



## rosewood

sghoghunter said:


> Maybe one day I can have a lot of experience with trail cameras


Hang in there!


----------



## sghoghunter

Yeah running 14 regular cameras and 3 1/2 cellular maybe another day or two


----------



## shdw633

I know you know what you're doing sghoghunter, I just think you got stuck with a bad camera and I hate that for all involved.  These things aren't cheap and should do what we ask them to do but even our phones, which have been around a lot longer than cell cameras, don't do what we want them to all the time.  The camera does what a camera is suppose to do which is take pics and Spypoint does that without issue.  The issues always come when getting them transferred to the owner of camera, whether it is because of lack of signal or an update not done to the firmware or app, it does require you to stay on top of their technology and I think that's because they are a newer company and are tackling both the camera side of the business as well as the cellular side of the business with whatever technology they are working with.  That being said we all should be glad they are out there because I think it's the reason the price of some of these other cameras have come down in the past year.


----------



## machinegun

well I've had two spy point micro links. The first lasted 2 weeks and then quit sending. Now I'm on my second and the pic quality is so bad you can't tell if a deer has horns or  if it is a doe. I also got a 12 volt battery 'SPYPOINT' brand and the fuse holder was broke straight from the factory.


----------



## shdw633

machinegun said:


> well I've had two spy point micro links. The first lasted 2 weeks and then quit sending. Now I'm on my second and the pic quality is so bad you can't tell if a deer has horns or  if it is a doe. I also got a 12 volt battery 'SPYPOINT' brand and the fuse holder was broke straight from the factory.



Not true without pics.  Show us.


----------



## machinegun

I guess because you said it isn't so I made this pic up


----------



## SRShunter

I own one, and I'm happy to own it. I wouldn't think twice about buying another one either! (Spypoint micro link)


----------



## shdw633

machinegun said:


> I guess because you said it isn't so I made this pic up



I was talking about the pics where you can't tell the bucks from the does.


----------



## machinegun

I think 15 pages of problems says enough for this product. I don't have to say or show anymore. if you want to waste your money and try to convince people this is a great product by all means go ahead.


----------



## shdw633

machinegun said:


> I think 15 pages of problems says enough for this product. I don't have to say or show anymore. if you want to waste your money and try to convince people this is a great product by all means go ahead.



Like I said, not true without pics.  You didn't seem to have problems posting that broken fuse, surely if you have all these pics where you can't tell a buck from a doe it should be easy posting them up.  As well, that is fifteen pages of a couple of guys with problems, that happens with all camera brands, just check out the reviews on Amazon to see that. When you sell as many cameras as they do there is bound to be a few that slip through the cracks, it's that way with all the camera brands.  Truth is if they are that bad they won't be in business that long and I don't see them going anywhere but up.


----------



## Shane Dockery

Got mine setup today. Let's see how it goes. Very new to cell cameras, so I'm pretty excited to see the results. One feature I wish it had was the ability to either Ping it or snap a pic on demand.


----------



## shdw633

Shane Dockery said:


> Got mine setup today. Let's see how it goes. Very new to cell cameras, so I'm pretty excited to see the results. One feature I wish it had was the ability to either Ping it or snap a pic on demand.



Did you update the firmware on your camera and download the app recently?


----------



## Twinkie .308

Mine has been working straight out of the box. I just put batteries and memory card in it, downloaded the app and I've been good to go. I experimented in the woods behind my house for two weeks before I took it out to the property. No issues so far. I'm saying this because everyone might not have to do a firmware update but I strongly suggest you make sure everything is working before you put it out far from home


----------



## Shane Dockery

shdw633 said:


> Did you update the firmware on your camera and download the app recently?


Yes, I did the firmware right after I got it out of the box.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Got 4 out today and just got first pic....


----------



## shdw633

That looks like a good


Mexican Squealer said:


> Got 4 out today and just got first pic....View attachment 981645



That looks like a great start!!!!


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Well shoot, after getting 5 pics of this buck, I got 17 more alerts through the night from this cam but each says “this image can’t  be uploaded”....


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Disregard...all images just came through. This is going to be addictive...


----------



## Last Minute

I've got 5 going in Taylor county. I set them up almost 3 weeks ago and so far I'm really happy. 3 of them have already sent over 1000 pics and I usually get pics within 2 minutes. Also I've got Energizer lithium batteries and my cams are set to send everytime they take a pic and I'm still at 100% battery life. For the money I'm a happy man. They are not Spartans but hey I can get 3 spypoints for the price of 1 spartan.


----------



## Last Minute




----------



## Mark K

Lithium batteries show 100% until they’re dead. There is no “count down”, it displays all or nothing.


----------



## Last Minute

Just checked my app and now it shows 87%...


----------



## Last Minute

Think I'm gonna go ahead and set it to send the pics every few hours


----------



## SRShunter

Last Minute said:


> View attachment 981661View attachment 981662


I thought I was seeing double, then triple in the next one


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Moved my camera today and changed micro sd cards. Micro sd card was formatted before use. Camera was set to communicate at 5pm and hasn't communicated since 3:08pm when I put the camera in the new spot. Prior to today I had very little trouble so I am wondering what could be wrong. Signal is strong 4 of 5 bars.


----------



## sghoghunter

I may be wrong but I think you need to keep the same sd card as you've been using in it,or atleast I do anyway


----------



## shdw633

sghoghunter said:


> I may be wrong but I think you need to keep the same sd card as you've been using in it,or atleast I do anyway



I know I have to with my Evo as well; however I can't tell you that's the case with the Micro as Twinkie .308 stated he didn't do a firmware update and his camera worked just fine.  If it continues through the next communication cycle I would put the firmware update on your new card and see if that doesn't fix your issue.  Let us know if your camera starts communicating.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

So you have to do the firm ware update with every card you use? I thought the firmware was to fix an issue with the camera. Hmmm. This is odd if it is the sd card.


----------



## sghoghunter

Yeah this evo that was sent to me didn't have to have a update,was already showing latest update.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Also, the camera sent me a picture right after I turned it back on and shows it communicated at that time but nothing since. This is kinda odd if it is the SD card.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

At the last community the camera was showing the most recent firmware update. Maybe it will start back communicating soon. This will suck if I can't swap cards every so often with out having an issue.


----------



## sghoghunter

Just curious why did ya take out the card? If it's working right you'll already have pics on app


----------



## Mark K

Why pull cards on a cell cam?


----------



## shdw633

Mark K said:


> Why pull cards on a cell cam?



Depending on the size of the card it may be running out of room on the card or you have pics on there that you want to see in better quality than what is transmitted.


----------



## machinegun

Because the pics are so bad its the only way you can tell if it was a buck or a doe that triggered the camera


----------



## Mark K

It doesn’t have a write over command? Or option of an HD pic?


----------



## Mexican Squealer

machinegun said:


> Because the pics are so bad its the only way you can tell if it was a buck or a doe that triggered the camera


Bucks are the ones with antlers...or little nubs on their head


----------



## Day in the woods

I have two, and I am happy with them.  The transmitted picture quality is good for close shots, but the long distance shots are a little blurry.    I will say I had to return two cameras, before I got two that worked correctly.   The problem with the first, it would take 4 pictures every day at noon and midnight (strange).    The problem with the other one is it could not connect to the cell signal at start. But again, the two I have now are working fine.


----------



## sghoghunter

They don't but my 3 does but I can't say the name though ?


----------



## Twinkie .308

I've swapped sd cards with no problems


----------



## Mark K

sghoghunter said:


> They don't but my 3 does but I can't say the name though ?


Ok, gotcha. Think the write over would be a normal option, otherwise you still have to treat it like a regular trail cam.

Will it still send if the card is full or just quit saving those to the card?

Oh yeah, my unnamed does also...


----------



## sghoghunter

Not sure if it overwrites them or how it does it cause it's never took that many pics before


----------



## shdw633

sghoghunter said:


> Not sure if it overwrites them or how it does it cause it's never took that many pics before



Maybe you might want to think about using the warranty instead of constantly crying about it on this thread.


----------



## sghoghunter

Maybe you might want to go back and see where I commented many comments ago that this one I have is actually a brand new camera sent from Spypoint due to me sending the original one in for warranty work. It's still got 5 days left on the free 30 day trial.


----------



## shdw633

sghoghunter said:


> Maybe you might want to go back and see where I commented many comments ago that this one I have is actually a brand new camera sent from Spypoint due to me sending the original one in for warranty work. It's still got 5 days left on the free 30 day trial.


I know what you commented, I'm just wondering why you're waiting for the thirty days to end if its not sending you any pics like you say


----------



## sghoghunter

Right this min I'm waiting on an adapter to get here so I can try this extended range antenna rather than fool with their customer support. Last time it took approximately a month of back and forth emails


----------



## shdw633

sghoghunter said:


> Right this min I'm waiting on an adapter to get here so I can try this extended range antenna rather than fool with their customer support. Last time it took approximately a month of back and forth emails



So the camera is working' you're just not getting a good enough signal in order to get the pictures.


----------



## sghoghunter

The camera is sitting on my porch right now as we speak with 3 out of 5 bars and will send every two hrs like it should but I can take it 300yds NW in a wide open pasture with a few trees with 3 out of 5 signal and it WILL NOT take a pic of a deer period. I can ride in front of it on golfcart and it'll trigger but that's it


----------



## Mark K

Got WiFi at the house? If so does the cam have a WiFi setting?


----------



## shdw633

sghoghunter said:


> The camera is sitting on my porch right now as we speak with 3 out of 5 bars and will send every two hrs like it should but I can take it 300yds NW in a wide open pasture with a few trees with 3 out of 5 signal and it WILL NOT take a pic of a deer period. I can ride in front of it on golfcart and it'll trigger but that's it



There is someone going through the same thing with a micro and once he added the extended range antenna it alleviated the issue and he started getting his pics accordingly.  I can get pics sent on my Evo with 1 bar so I'm not sure why you can get it at home with 3 bars but not in an open field 300 yards away.


----------



## shdw633

Mark K said:


> Got WiFi at the house? If so does the cam have a WiFi setting?



They are....kinda....I think.  I found this site that is about EVO Wi-Fi cloud and though it's about 3g, I'm sure that's only because it's an older model.  I know that Spypoint does run on the cloud system and I read a little farther down that the more users that are on the cloud at one time will cause some degradation.  I can't help but wonder if that's why some people are having so many issues with transfers while others seem to have no issue.  I'm not saying this IS the system they are using, just find it odd that they share the name EVO and Spypoint is a cloud based system so........

https://ptcl.com.pk/Home/PageDetail?ItemId=180&linkId=221


----------



## sghoghunter

That's what I've read on FB about the micros so I figured I'd try it just for the heck of it. I've really been trying everything since I already have it.


----------



## XIronheadX

Lol y'all still going at it over cell cams. Tell the deer to put tin foil on their heads.


----------



## rosewood

I added a 12v battery and solar charger yesterday.  Changed the settings on the camera to send instant and it was hours later before it started doing so.  It may not update the camera until the next scheduled communications.  It does seem to be doing instant now.


----------



## rosewood

Bought the 12V WGI solar panel from Academy for like $25.  I see they got smart and put a metal sheath on the wire so the squirrels don't chew into it.  Got the old Moultrie camera I previously gutted.  Several months back, found a 12v battery in the road going into my S/D that I was going to kick off road so no one ran over it.   It looked good, so took it home and it was a good battery.  It was a perfect fit in the Moultrie case.  Had cut the cord off a bad 12v wall charger and installed alligator clips on it.  So I have $25 in this solar battery system.  So far, it still shows 100%, hopefully this will be a permanent no maintenance setup.

At this location, it shouldn't have an issue staying charged, it has a direct view of the sun with no trees to block the view almost all day.  The other location on my old camera had issues getting enough sunlight with the 6v solar charger I had.

Rosewood


----------



## shdw633

rosewood said:


> I added a 12v battery and solar charger yesterday.  Changed the settings on the camera to send instant and it was hours later before it started doing so.  It may not update the camera until the next scheduled communications.  It does seem to be doing instant now.



Any changes you make on the app will not take place until the next communication/transfer occurs.


----------



## Bubba_1122

Mexican Squealer said:


> Bucks are the ones with antlers...or little nubs on their head



On mine the pics are so blurred that I can't tell if it's a buck or a unicorn.

Still, I can tell the difference between a hog and a turkey in the pics (most of the time).

Truth is, this is my first venture into cellular cams. I've found that you get what you pay for. I have $100 plus $84 for a year of unlimited pics in each of my 2 cameras. I know that Spypoints service folks aren't very good. I understand I'm not going to get long range pics that I can decipher, so I need to put them where distance is limited.

Will I buy another Spypoint? No. But I'll utilize what I already have and try to set it up so that, with it's limitations, it'll work as best possible for me. i'll make a decision next year if I'll renew my service with Spypoint, if I'll use them as card cams or if I'll put them in storage/trash bin.

I did put a 12 volt external battery on one of mine just to slow down the battery usage (AA's had become a budget item). Seems to be working well.


----------



## shdw633

Bubba_1122 said:


> On mine the pics are so blurred that I can't tell if it's a buck or a unicorn.
> 
> Still, I can tell the difference between a hog and a turkey in the pics (most of the time).
> 
> Truth is, this is my first venture into cellular cams. I've found that you get what you pay for. I have $100 plus $84 for a year of unlimited pics in each of my 2 cameras. I know that Spypoints service folks aren't very good. I understand I'm not going to get long range pics that I can decipher, so I need to put them where distance is limited.
> 
> Will I buy another Spypoint? No. But I'll utilize what I already have and try to set it up so that, with it's limitations, it'll work as best possible for me. i'll make a decision next year if I'll renew my service with Spypoint, if I'll use them as card cams or if I'll put them in storage/trash bin.
> 
> I did put a 12 volt external battery on one of mine just to slow down the battery usage (AA's had become a budget item). Seems to be working well.



Even if you don't renew you will still get 100 free photos a month.  I only buy the four months of the season and use the 100 free for the off season.


----------



## rosewood

Bubba_1122 said:


> On mine the pics are so blurred that I can't tell if it's a buck or a unicorn.
> 
> Still, I can tell the difference between a hog and a turkey in the pics (most of the time).
> 
> Truth is, this is my first venture into cellular cams. I've found that you get what you pay for. I have $100 plus $84 for a year of unlimited pics in each of my 2 cameras. I know that Spypoints service folks aren't very good. I understand I'm not going to get long range pics that I can decipher, so I need to put them where distance is limited.
> 
> Will I buy another Spypoint? No. But I'll utilize what I already have and try to set it up so that, with it's limitations, it'll work as best possible for me. i'll make a decision next year if I'll renew my service with Spypoint, if I'll use them as card cams or if I'll put them in storage/trash bin.
> 
> I did put a 12 volt external battery on one of mine just to slow down the battery usage (AA's had become a budget item). Seems to be working well.



If your pics are that bad, you may want to contact them and see if they will give you another camera.  The quality is poor on mine, but I can count the points and can easily tell does apart from bucks and unicorns.

Would moving the camera closer to the feeder/trail etc help any?

Rosewood


----------



## Bubba_1122

rosewood said:


> If your pics are that bad, you may want to contact them and see if they will give you another camera.  The quality is poor on mine, but I can count the points and can easily tell does apart from bucks and unicorns.



Appreciate it. Have tried to deal with their service department and didn't make much headway. Not real smart that I bought a second one, but the price point was too good to pass up and at the time hadn't had enough experience to know how poor the pics were.  

I'm deep into it so it would make sense to make another call and see if there's settings or something  that might help me get more usable pictures. 

Will say that if the critters are close it does ok (not crisp but ok). Daytime pics are generally workable. Night time not so much so. 

One thing I have found is that the camera needs to have very open area in front of it. No grass/trees/low shrubs, etc out  in front of it on night pics. I think the "flash" reflects back from those items and distorts/degrades the pictures. Again, as you mentioned, they aren't very  good at distance either.


----------



## Twinkie .308

I would like to see the pics people are having such issues with. Are they from the Link Micro? I have issues at dusk and dawn but I also have the exact same issue with a lot of other cameras at those transition times. Here's a few examples. The camera is 8 yards from the feeder. 



These are pics transmitted to me. The pics stored on the SD card are much clearer. If I need to see a buck better, I can when I pull the card but the main reason I have it set up on this feeder is for hogs. From what I see with day and night pics, I really don't know what the issue is. I can certainly tell the difference between an eight pointer, does and fawns, coons etc. I'm not saying the sent pics are the best, but I can tell what I'm looking at.  Y'all wearing beer goggles? ?


----------



## Shane Dockery

Anyone notice fluctuations in battery life?  One status update will show 90%, then next 92%, then the most recent was 81%.  Weird.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

3 out of the 4 I’m running are working as they should. Not sure what’s up with the 4th.  No real complaints on picture quality. Here are a couple of pics from last night.


----------



## Mark K

Only thing I’m jealous of is the temp in the last pic!!!


----------



## garman

Purchased a micro. Receiving pics as we speak. Just know the pics in the sd card are better!


----------



## Meriwether Mike

I want to give a shout out to trailcampro.com. They give me a full refund. I will deal with them on trail cams in the future.


----------



## ChillR

Does the spypoint Link-Micro still take pictures and store themon the SD Card even if it does not transmit to your cell phone??


----------



## Buford_Dawg

ChillR said:


> Does the spypoint Link-Micro still take pictures and store themon the SD Card even if it does not transmit to your cell phone??



Yes


----------



## Buford_Dawg

My camera is working fine, had it about 2 months now.  I am curiuous what Sensitivity level you guys are using?  Mine is on Medium at the moment.


----------



## glynr329

I finally got my second Micro link out today. I put mine on low and medium. Still playing around with them. So far I am happy probably got 1500 or more pictures.


----------



## shdw633

I had an issue with one of my Link-Evo's that was over a year old and I sent it back to them and they sent me a new camera that I got today.  That is what I like about Spypoint.


----------



## sghoghunter

So you have any idea how to transfer one account over to a new camera? I was sent a new camera and already paid the yearly fee and was told it would transfer over after the 30 day. The 30 was over Saturday and it hasn't communicated with camera since sat nor has it sent a pic. It shows on account that it was paid


----------



## shdw633

sghoghunter said:


> So you have any idea how to transfer one account over to a new camera? I was sent a new camera and already paid the yearly fee and was told it would transfer over after the 30 day. The 30 was over Saturday and it hasn't communicated with camera since sat nor has it sent a pic. It shows on account that it was paid



You have stumped me there.  I have never had to do that....yet.  Please let me know what you find out.


----------



## sghoghunter

I've already emailed them a week or so ago and was assured after the free trial that it would automatically swap over and on account it shows but it sure stopped on the 31st day. If I find out anything I'll post what they say


----------



## shdw633

sghoghunter said:


> I've already emailed them a week or so ago and was assured after the free trial that it would automatically swap over and on account it shows but it sure stopped on the 31st day. If I find out anything I'll post what they say



I know this is going to sound redundant but I know Spypoint makes a lot of changes through their firmware.  Have you made any firmware updates to the new camera that you got?  I am wondering if the information regarding the transfer of one camera to the other would be on that?  Or perhaps just resetting the camera might do it.  Most likely neither of those will do anything but I have seen it where a buddy of mine was having issues, turned the camera off and then back on and the issue resolved itself so I would think they are worth a try, otherwise you are dealing with customer service and they do leave a lot of be desired in regards to getting your issue resolved quickly. They will get it right but it won't be quickly it seems.


----------



## Twinkie .308

sghoghunter said:


> So you have any idea how to transfer one account over to a new camera? I was sent a new camera and already paid the yearly fee and was told it would transfer over after the 30 day. The 30 was over Saturday and it hasn't communicated with camera since sat nor has it sent a pic. It shows on account that it was paid


Did you activate the new camera through the app?


----------



## sghoghunter

I'm thinking that the two may have got mixed up but not sure. Gonna try to call tomorrow and see what we can figure out


----------



## sghoghunter

Yes sir.


----------



## sghoghunter

I tried something this morning just for the heck of it. I deleted the app and reinstalled it and as soon as I did that all the pics came through. The number of days left on plan also changed


----------



## rosewood

And that my friends is one of the reasons I think self driving cars will always be a bad idea....

Glad you got it working.

Rosewood


----------



## SRShunter

Still working good!


----------



## SRShunter

For the Turkey hunters


----------



## Mark K

Oh he’s nice! And as much as I LOVE turkey hunting, I’m more jealous of the temp reading!! Afraid it’ll be another month or more before we see that...especially at 0800!!!!


----------



## SRShunter

Mark K said:


> Oh he’s nice! And as much as I LOVE turkey hunting, I’m more jealous of the temp reading!! Afraid it’ll be another month or more before we see that...especially at 0800!!!!


I do believe that temp is wrong and badly needs a calibration


----------



## Mark K

SRShunter said:


> I do believe that temp is wrong and badly needs a calibration


Don’t take away my hope!! Leave the temp alone!!!


----------



## SRShunter

Lol, it's dead on the money then. Cold weather should hit yall by Wednesday ??


----------



## Mark K

SRShunter said:


> Lol, it's dead on the money then. Cold weather should hit yall by Wednesday ??


Sweet! It’ll be a break from the high of 97 they’re calling for on Tuesday!


----------



## splatek

I knew I had sketchy cam pictures when is pull the card and have deer, but no deer were transmitted... But today, I was sitting on the blind and saw 13 turkeys, five to six deer, came to eat afterward and checked the transmission and nothing. There is one squirrel and then me looking for my crossbow bolt.

I'm going to habe to call them, 
I'm glad you have the cameras because when they do transit, it's great to be able to ninety minutes from the lease and see life, but I'm just not at all convinced they do it.. Maybe it's where I have them, but I've always got signal.
Just my two cents


----------



## Bubba_1122

Had mine quit transmitting a couple of times this week.  Before today they've just started back (but nothing on mine this time but the error message for the past day or so). Phone showed an "error 401" message when I'd try to look at pics.

Guess I'll try to call them too.


----------



## Killdee

Yes they have something amiss, several guys on a FB page I’m on mentioned the same thing. Mine stopped Sunday I think. I went out and filled a feeder and swapped the card and batteries and thought that was the issue but it appears to be Spypoint.


----------



## RipperIII

Killdee said:


> Yes they have something amiss, several guys on a FB page I’m on mentioned the same thing. Mine stopped Sunday I think. I went out and filled a feeder and swapped the card and batteries and thought that was the issue but it appears to be Spypoint.



I "tested" mine in my backyard for a week or so, figured out the best settings, then as the instructions suggest, I formatted the card, updated the firmware, put in fresh batteries and took it to the woods.
got it placed with good signal and returned home (1.5 hrs away).
Has not transmitted a single picture, settings show good signal, 100% battery...and no transmissions since last Tuesday.
customer service said the card was bad and not copying the pictures...
i'll give it one more chance...question, should I replace the card with a "new" unformatted card, or format the new card and try that?


----------



## glynr329

Sometimes you have to log out and log back in. Also I  make sure I have good WIFI connection. I am getting plenty of pictures every day on 2 cameras.


----------



## Killdee

Mine was working fine till Sunday. Guess I’ll run over take a look. Mine is the link dark number 2. Number 1 stopped after 6-7 month. Took me 2 more months to convince them it was bad. This unit has only been out about a month.


----------



## splatek

Wanted to update my review of the SpyPoint micro: I put in new batteries the other day and made sure the signal was good after not receiving an image for two hole days. Now you might say, maybe nothing came by, but NO WAY there wasn't a 'coon or squirrel on there; I have had those on literally every night since I put it up. Went in yesterday to check to make sure the camera was still there and find out what's up. 
Yep, still there.
Yep, apparently still operating, according to the green light. So I hard pull the card and put in a new card then go sit in my blind and what I found was disturbing. Not because of the content, that was sweet (see below) but because not a single one of these picture, nor the dozens others were sent to me. It seems that my spypoint micro does not like to send pictures of deer, especially bucks.
I hunt in South GA and Live up in Gwinnett... so the appeal here is big, but to find that it's not sending what I want, need... I ask myself what in the world am I paying for?




*Not exactly sure what's going on here, we think this might be an older buck with an injury or poor nutrition.*


----------



## taymas

I hear you.  I have the cam set to take a pic at transfer times.   Those times go by without sending anything.   I know it’s operational because it shows last communication times and they are updated.  Little concerning that it won’t even send those pics so I am wondering if I have some that were not sent.


----------



## shdw633

taymas said:


> I hear you.  I have the cam set to take a pic at transfer times.   Those times go by without sending anything.   I know it’s operational because it shows last communication times and they are updated.  Little concerning that it won’t even send those pics so I am wondering if I have some that were not sent.



Make sure your app on your phone is updated as well, not just the camera.


----------

